Ask HN: Which is the most useful programming language? - jessicaXXX
======
greenyoda
Most useful for what? JavaScript and C are both very useful languages, but you
probably don't want to write an operating system in JavaScript or a web site
in C.

------
devnonymous
The language you know.

~~~
informatimago
Exactly.

Then if you know multiple languages, the most useful will be the one you can
use the more often, on the various platforms you have to write programs for,
and for the various kinds of programs you have to write.

In this respect, I find Common Lisp particularly useful, since it's really a
multi-paradygm programming language, in addition to being a meta-programming
language: when you need to solve a problem, a feature that is not provided by
the language, in Common Lisp you can usually very easily add this features
thanks to macros.

[http://cliki.net/Getting+Started](http://cliki.net/Getting+Started)

